# New Code: Max speed/road style to enable traffic jam assistant



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Folks,

I got my hands a new F11 featuring the new traffic jam assistant. My colleague was not happy with the fact, that it only worked up to 40km/h and that it only worked on highways - 2 settings to fix that:

*ICM/3000/C_STA_Einschraenkung* - set to "keine Einschränkung" to make it work on all roads
*ICM/3000/CQalcRel_v_Tacho_akitv_kmh* - set to the max speed you want in hex - I used 0x63 = 99 kmh - because higher values cause the display to show funny characters when the function gets enabled.

There is also a

*ICM/3000/CQalcRel_v_Tacho_akitv_mph* setting - which I did not change, but you might need to change if your car runs on miles instead of kilometers.

I would also be interested in increasing the time when the system shuts off after your hands stopped touching the steering wheel.

Frank


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice job!

I have not tested, but try KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN to adjust the time the system shuts off after your hands stopped touching the wheel.


----------



## andyhong (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the function of traffic jam assistant? Will it enable the Pfc automatically?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. I have tested and can confirm that TJA now works on any road and at speeds up to 63 mph. You have to use it with caution though - it's designed to work in traffic i.e. tracking a car in-front with ACC enabled, and without another car it has a tendency to steer out of the lane, especially on bends, which is never good!

Did you find a setting to adjust the time that the hand is allowed to be out of contact with the steering wheel? I didn't test the setting posted above as it doesn't look like the correct setting.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

July/August 2014 changes as published by BMW.

Excerpt from the change document









It states that the time can be changed from 3 seconds to 30 seconds. This means that the Time setting is probably a variable that can be changed (in earlier cars with 5AR system)

Has anyone tested the suggestion of KAFAS2 > 3100 > TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN and what its default value is?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

These settings don't look relevant, but happy to be proven wrong:

TRAFFIC_JAM_V_STAU has a default decimal value of 60
TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN has a default decimal value of 00, 59

I can't see the correlation between those values and the actual time of 10 seconds, which you have before the system warns then disengages.

There is a setting in BCD_BODY call HOD_VERBAUT which when set to active disables the hands on wheel detection. Unfortunately it also disables the TJA function so no go.

Would love to be able to change the Acc resume value to 30 seconds. Must be in there somewhere, along with the steering wheel hand timeout coding.


----------



## spinkb (May 4, 2015)

So if one were to do this to experiment with it...is that an automatic void of the warranty? I have no "motorways" for many hours around me, but I do have good painted lines, and slow 60km/h to 70km/h traffic...a lot. But I can't risk voiding a warranty...and if a dealer would count this as tampering, then I have to wait for my warranty to be over. Recommendations?


----------



## bimmertaxi (Mar 17, 2014)

Adjusting these values will result in a diagnosis fault code, a reminder that the vehichle is used for testing purposes.

I don't know if there any traces of the fault code if you reset it. To be able to do that you need to restore original coding.

It's not only the warranty that may be at risk. I would worry about the insurance too.


----------



## spinkb (May 4, 2015)

OK, Thanks. I think I will just have to hold off a bit...until the warranty is gone at least.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

bimmertaxi said:


> Adjusting these values will result in a diagnosis fault code, a reminder that the vehichle is used for testing purposes.
> 
> I don't know if there any traces of the fault code if you reset it. To be able to do that you need to restore original coding.
> 
> It's not only the warranty that may be at risk. I would worry about the insurance too.


Is it the speed changes or just the hands off the wheel that result in the errors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bimmertaxi (Mar 17, 2014)

It's the coding. If hands off wheel, it will just stop working.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry I meant does the coding for the speed increase result in the error or the coding for the hands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bimmertaxi (Mar 17, 2014)

Tried adjusting the speed and/or road type and got the fault code. Not sure about the wheel timer.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok thanks for the reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderTiger (Jul 17, 2016)

eaglesrest said:


> These settings don't look relevant, but happy to be proven wrong:
> 
> TRAFFIC_JAM_V_STAU has a default decimal value of 60
> TRAFFIC_JAM_T_MIN has a default decimal value of 00, 59
> ...


yes you right after code HOD_VERBAUT to inactive the TJA failure is disappear,but when the button pressd it shows TJA cannot be activated, do you know what's the problem i have?

thanks for help:thumbup:


----------



## vpr (Jun 25, 2018)

Any updates on this one? Has someone been able to figure out how to enable 30s restart on all roads?


----------



## mylanezu (Oct 2, 2020)

vpr said:


> Any updates on this one? Has someone been able to figure out how to enable 30s restart on all roads?


Any update ?


----------

